# Androhard/Clen/T3 Advice



## badcopnodonut (Jul 6, 2011)

My current goal is to drop some weight and maintain some of the muscle that I have. I just ordered 2 bottles Androhard and 2 bottles each of EP's Clen/T3. I'm trying get to about 170-175 LBS. I'm 28, 5' 11" and around 185ish at about 15% bodyfat (guessing). I workout 5-6 days a week with about 3-5 days of cardio from 15-45 minutes. What I'm confused about is the Clen/T3. The Clen is 200 MCG/ 30 ML and the T3 is 100 MCG/ 30 ML. I know about the ramp up/ ramp down for the T3 and 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for Clen. Would the 2 bottles of each (Clen/T3) be enough for say a 6 week cycle? I have Phentermine to use on the off weeks of Clen, but if that's not a smart move let me know.  Or should I go with an OTC fat burner or ECA?  I've had some experience with other PH's like every ANC Rage product and Tren/SD cycles and not worried about gyno since I had both glands removed when I was younger.  I just recovered from a shoulder surgery (SLAP Tear with bicep tendon reattachment). I've lost a lot since the injury and trying to get back into the swing of things. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Start at the lowest effective dose, and then start increasing.  You want to make sure not to suddenly stop the T3 and to suddenly jump up in dose.  Also, if you've never taken either before, I'd watch out to  see just how powerfuly they are.  Even with an anabolic like androhard T3 can strip weight off FAST.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 7, 2011)

Id also keep in mind the Androseries Liquavade delivery "piggybacking" effects. It might require you to take even less when starting out as it seems to increase the absorption of other compounds.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Id also keep in mind the Androseries Liquavade delivery "piggybacking" effects. It might require you to take even less when starting out as it seems to increase the absorption of other compounds.



Good catch, should have mentioned this.


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks.  I forgot about the Liquvade.  What would be a descent recommended dose?  Half of what the minimum is due to the androhard?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

badcopnodonut said:


> Thanks.  I forgot about the Liquvade.  What would be a descent recommended dose?  Half of what the minimum is due to the androhard?



That's a good place to start, then as I said, bring up the dose slowly till you hit a sweet spot.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 7, 2011)

T3 is powerful stuff, I think you can attain your goals without it...either way I will be interested to hear how things go for you.


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm interested to see how things end up also.  I'll post a log probably weekly, due to my crazy schedule and try to post weekly pics or stats.  Here's a list of everything else that I'll be taking.  Can ya'll give me some insight or does it look G2G?

Myofusion
Isopure
3X Strength Fish Oil
L-Glutamine
Mega Men Sport 2X D-3
Taurine 500
Vitamin D 1000
Osteo Bi-Flex w/ 5-Loxin Triple Strength
USP Labs Modern BCAA
Yohimbe 

Diet will be roughly 2,400 calories, 250-300 grams protein, 110-140 grams carbs, and around 50-80 grams of fat.  
I'll have 2-4 high carb days on Sundays and it'll be around 3,000 calories, 280 grams protein, 350 grams carbs, and 50 grams fat. 

If any of this looks retarded, please feel free to let me know.  BUT, be gentle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 8, 2011)

> 250-300 grams protein, 110-140 grams carbs, and around 50-80 grams of fat.



This just seems weird.  Why did you choose this macro scheme?


----------



## ryansm (Jul 9, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> This just seems weird.  Why did you choose this macro scheme?



Ya, personally I wouldn't go that low with my fats


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 10, 2011)

How high would you go on the fats?  Or what would you change?


----------



## ryansm (Jul 10, 2011)

I typically eat around 120-130 a day, but I am also 290. I find it better to cut carbs, but even if you decide to use that ratio I would at least shoot for 80.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 10, 2011)

I use couple of different EFA supps but since adding in Almond Butter, ive noticed im losing more fat than usual and still retaining strength. Picked up the Almond butter at Costco btw.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 10, 2011)

more fats less carbs imo

Hopefully androhard is enough to stave off the catabolism of T3 though...


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> more fats less carbs imo
> 
> Hopefully androhard is enough to stave off the catabolism of T3 though...




I have 2 bottles of Trenazone also.  Would that be too much?  So far I have a killer headache from the Clen.  I'll back off the dose tomorrow and see if that helps.  I added some potassium tabs also.  Would it be wise to use a pre-workout supplement while on all of this?  

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 11, 2011)

badcopnodonut said:


> I have 2 bottles of Trenazone also.  Would that be too much?  *So far I have a killer headache from the Clen.*  I'll back off the dose tomorrow and see if that helps.  I added some potassium tabs also.  Would it be wise to use a pre-workout supplement while on all of this?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info.



You are monitoring BP right? I wouldn't recommend this stack at any dosage if you cant monitor your blood pressure, and the fact that you have a headache from the clen leads me to believe it is already causing elevated blood pressure. Have supports on hand?


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 12, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> You are monitoring BP right? I wouldn't recommend this stack at any dosage if you cant monitor your blood pressure, and the fact that you have a headache from the clen leads me to believe it is already causing elevated blood pressure. Have supports on hand?



I have some supports on hand.  I am able to monitor my blood pressure. It  fluctuates from 120/65-130/75.  My pulse is normally 50-60 resting and yesterday it was around 70ish resting.  I didn't take my temperature to see if it went up any.  I read somewhere that caffeine can help with the headaches.  But I wasn't sure that was a good idea due to the elevated BP and associated sides.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 12, 2011)

badcopnodonut said:


> I have some supports on hand.  I am able to monitor my blood pressure. It  fluctuates from 120/65-130/75.  My pulse is normally 50-60 resting and yesterday it was around 70ish resting.  I didn't take my temperature to see if it went up any.  I read somewhere that caffeine can help with the headaches.  But I wasn't sure that was a good idea due to the elevated BP and associated sides.



Pretty sure caffeine will elevate BP...  drink more water, it's a great way to help BP (and kidneys/liver/overall health).


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Pretty sure caffeine will elevate BP...  drink more water, it's a great way to help BP (and kidneys/liver/overall health).



x2. If you are fluctuating towards the higher end with BP, adding stimulants might be the next step to raising the BP more.


----------

